# PS3- won't play subwoofer!



## pddufrene

Recently my PS3 quit playing my sub, I have no clue why? I didn't change any setting, and its not the receiver or the hdmi cable. I tried several other hdmi cables which I use on other equipment that work fine. And when I plug another device in the hdmi slot on the receiver that my PS3 is connected to it works fine. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## willis7469

Mine has not done that before, but a hard restart has fixed its other quirks before. Google or YouTube should bring good results if you've never done it before. That is strange.


----------



## pddufrene

willis7469 said:


> Mine has not done that before, but a hard restart has fixed its other quirks before. Google or YouTube should bring good results if you've never done it before. That is strange.


Thanks, when I get home from work in the a.m. I'll give it a shot and hopefully that works.


----------



## phillihp23

It means its time to buy a PS4  Just messing around. You know the system updates sometimes do weird things and change settings...:huh:


----------



## pddufrene

Lol, I just bought the PS3 again because my fat one broke, I considered getting the 4 instead but my son wanted another PS3 so that's what I got. Apparently that was the problem. I went into safe mode and clicked on restore default settings and the problem was fixed.


----------



## willis7469

Nice!


----------



## jennavixenxxoo

Any chance it could be a problem with the subwoofer itself?


----------



## natelivliv

If the PS3 was sending 2 channel audio as it should, the receiver would be able to further process the audio and the sub would work. The problem is, that even though the source is 2 channel, the PS3 is outputting 5.1 channel data - thus requiring me to turn on double bass.

PS: I know some may be wondering why I'd use the PS3 to play Audio CD's - I don't typically, however I do want to use the PS3 to play MP3's. I was just testing with an Audio CD so I could test on other devices such as the Toshiba A2 and Phillips 5 disc CD changer.











Tutuapp 9apps Showbox


----------



## eyebuck108

audio is set to be output from all output connectors by default. If you change the audio output settings, audio will be output only from the connectors that were set. ... To output audio from the TV, switch the setting to HDMI, or select Settings > *Sound* Settings > Audio Multi-Output > On.


----------



## altanvid

I just got a PS3 and using my Yamaha RX-V633 with an HDMI hookup. I selected PCM on the PS3 but I'm only getting two channels to show up on the read out display. I can hear the rears, but I get no subwoofer. What am I doing wrong? I've tried changing to Neo, PLXII etc and no change. The receiver is set to HDMI and RX-V633 as the audio out. 
 get-vidmate.com instagram saver


----------



## Zutra

Speaking about PS3, is it still good? I wonder is it worth buying... I have some free time now so it would be fun to play video games. By the way, I am hooked up on the wordle game lately. Anyone playing? I found this website word-finder.com/words-that-start-with/u/ and cheat a little when can't find the right word.


----------

